# “Booster Ampliable” dejo de sonar



## Futuro (Ene 5, 2017)

Saludos para todos los miembros de este magnifico foro.
Les escribo porque hace algún tiempo me pude armar el amplificador muy popular conocido como “Booster Ampliable”.El cual como ya saben esta publicado en una pagina muy reconocida de proyectos electrónicos.
   El detalle es que al principio tenia transistores de tipo 2N3055,unos 8 de dudosa procedencia (falsos o truchos).Ella trabajaba muy bien,hasta que un día accidentalmente produje un corto en la fuente de poder y hasta allí duraron los 2N3055,los tip 41 y 42 C,varias resistencias y hasta 2 parlantes de 10 pulgadas que quedaron vueltos añicos.

  Luego del catastrófico accidente,no pude encontrar transistores 2N3055,entonces decidí reemplazarlos por los 2sc5200 de Toshiba (unos 4 transistores) ya que la fuente es de 5 amperios 33-0-33 y sube a 40-0-40 luego de rectificarla.
  Armé el circuito con los 5200 y cambiando los componentes averiados y a pesar de que la mayoría de mediciones dan correctas el amplificador no suena.Les paso las mediciones realizadas y fotos tanto del circuito o diagrama original,y el amplificador en cuestión.
  Les agradezco de todo corazón la ayuda que puedan brindarme ...

 Mediciones:
 1-Medí la salida de la fuente y me da los 40 v positivos y los 40 v negativos.
 2-Medí salida a parlante y me da 0 v.
 3-Medí con la punta negra en GND, y la punta roja en los disipadores de los transistores impulsores y da los 40v + y los 40v- como corresponde a cada ciclo.
 4-Medí el cátodo de Zener de 12v y marca 11.9 v.
 5-Medí con punta negra en tierra y la roja al colector de los tr del ciclo positivo y marca los 40.0v + y  luego la base de los tr del ciclo negativo y aparecen los 40v - . La serie conectada con un bombillo de 60w,no enciende ,lo que me muestra que no hay ningún corto.
 6-Medí las bias y allí si que no entiendo en vez de marcarme de 0.5 a 0.8 v que debería ser lo correcto,me da 00.0 v.
Introduzco señal osea musica y no da nada de audio,ya de toda la placa cambie resistencias,tip 41 y 42 C,diodos, lo único que veo sospechoso es :
 los tip 41C me parecen falsos a simple vista,ya que traen escrito con pintura borrosa en vez de ser troquelados.

 Sospecho de si pudo haberse dañado el 2sc2229 o el potenciómetro de entrada,allí esta mi dilema,ya no se que probar o cambiar .
   Como soy nuevo en esto de escribir en foros y subir archivos,me dispensan si de repente no suben las imagenes o fotos. ...
Acá lo prometido, adjunto las fotos del amplificador .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2017)

Que seas nuevo en la comunidad NO te impide publicar imágenes.

*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*

¿ Como es que tu transformador 33-0-33 te entrega rectificado y supongo yo filtrado *SOLO* *± 40 Vcc* ?

¿ Este esquema es lo que armaste ?


----------



## Futuro (Ene 5, 2017)

Buen dia Fogonazo,aca aprendiendo un poco mas.Si ese es el mismo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2017)

aguirre606 dijo:


> Buen dia Fogonazo,aca aprendiendo un poco mas.Si ese es el mismo.



¿ Recuerdas mi mensaje ?, el que decía:



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> . . . . 3) Si te hubieras tomado un minuto empleando con el buscador del Foro, habrías encontrado que ese amplificador ya se encuentra tratado. . . .


----------



## Futuro (Ene 5, 2017)

gracias amigo,pero llevo 2 dias buscandolo en el buscador del foro y no consigo nada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2017)

aguirre606 dijo:


> gracias amigo,pero llevo 2 dias buscandolo en el buscador del foro y no consigo nada.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . ¿ Como es que tu transformador 33-0-33 te entrega rectificado y supongo yo filtrado *SOLO* *± 40 Vcc* ? . . . .


----------



## Futuro (Ene 5, 2017)

si entrega 41-0-41 ,muchas gracias entre ayer y hoy  he leido ese tema y mas de 50 paginas  ,bueno mi estimado disculpa tantas molestias .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2017)

aguirre606 dijo:


> si entrega 41-0-41 ,muchas gracias entre ayer y hoy  he leido ese tema y mas de 50 paginas  ,bueno mi estimado disculpa tantas molestias .



SI el transformador te entrega *33-0-33Vca* al rectificar y filtrar debe haber unos *±46Vcc*

La dirección anterior está equivocada 

En este *tema* se trató el amplificador


----------



## Futuro (Ene 5, 2017)

Gracias,lo que ocurre es que cada multimetro mide diferente,sali corriendo,busque el multimetro y medi,je,je,je me dio en AC 30-0-30 y luego de rectificar con 4 capacitores de 4.700 uf por 100v y un puente de diodos de 30 amp,me da 41.8     .Si amigo la pagina que me pusiste alli es del amplificador Ladelec de 200 a 400 y el que yo tengo es el Booster ampliable  de 300 a 1.500,el exquema que colocaste si es el correcto,ella mide todo bien,menos las bias que me dan 00.0 v,nada recalienta,ni prende el bombillo de 65 w de la serie...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 5, 2017)

Hola a todos , una sugerencia que sinpre dejo por aca en esas latitudes (Foro) es poner un dicipador de calor en la puebre puente rectificadora.
Muchos dicen que esa NO si recalienta , seguramente lo amplificador NO fue ensaiado a plena potenzia o ese fue subutilizado.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Futuro (Ene 7, 2017)

Osea ya he reemplazado casi todos los componentes de la tarjeta del Booster ampliable en potencia,Resistencias,Diodos,y los Tr tip 41 y 42 c, Solo me haria falta reemplazar los a2229 y los 2 de pre de potencia ,los C5198 Y 1941 Y DE NUEVO LOS TIP 41 C que me parecen falsos,ya que todavia en Bias solo mide 0.00 volts.El amplificador da todas las demas medidad correctas ,pero no la de las bias y no reproduce ningun sonido


----------



## DionabisJ (Nov 1, 2022)

Futuro dijo:


> Osea ya he reemplazado casi todos los componentes de la tarjeta del Booster ampliable en potencia,Resistencias,Diodos,y los Tr tip 41 y 42 c, Solo me haria falta reemplazar los a2229 y los 2 de pre de potencia ,los C5198 Y 1941 Y DE NUEVO LOS TIP 41 C que me parecen falsos,ya que todavia en Bias solo mide 0.00 volts.El amplificador da todas las demas medidad correctas ,pero no la de las bias y no reproduce ningun sonido


Encontraste alguna solución ???, tengo el mismo problema


----------



## unmonje (Nov 1, 2022)

DionabisJ dijo:


> Encontraste alguna solución ???, tengo el mismo problema


Midiendo cada uno de los transistores y luego su ganancia promedio resolvera su incognita, pero hay que trabajar un par de horas, como corresponde.
👇





Cuando estoy apurado , pongo el positivo en el colector (NPN)  y el negativo del tester en el emisor y con un dedo humedo puenteo el colector con la base del transistor  simulando una resistencia . Si la corriente aumenta mucho el transistor muy probablemente funcione como tal a groso modo. Lo opuesto para un PNP. Para transistores de potencia se puede usar una resistencia de 10k


----------



## sergiot (Nov 2, 2022)

En el video, cual es la gracia de colocar el cable negro a terminal del 10A? esta bien que tenga un alambre de shunt a conector común, pero no sería la forma ideal.


----------



## unmonje (Nov 2, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> En el video, cual es la gracia de colocar el cable negro a terminal del 10A? esta bien que tenga un alambre de shunt a conector común, pero no sería la forma ideal.


No se preocupe , usted coloque la punta negra en COM  y todo va a andar bien de todos modos... el video es meramente ilustrativo, porque se puede hacer con casi cualquier tester en escala de diodo usando la propia fuente de energia del propio tester.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 2, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> No se preocupe , usted coloque la punta negra en COM  y todo va a andar bien de todos modos... el video es meramente ilustrativo, porque se puede hacer con casi cualquier tester en escala de diodo usando la propia fuente de energia del propio tester.


Eso ya lo se, pero esta mal, mas alla que no afecta, no va ahi el cable negro a eso voy con el comentario.


----------



## unmonje (Nov 2, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> Eso ya lo se, pero esta mal, mas alla que no afecta, no va ahi el cable negro a eso voy con el comentario.


En tecnología lo redundante no molesta, la ausencia si. El ala de un avión por ejemplo.   
( En mi pais es al revez, cuando un equipo de audio dejó de funcionar, todos dicen SONÓ , irónicamente, aún desconozco la causa)


----------



## sergiot (Nov 3, 2022)

jajajaja, eso de "sonó" es porque era muy común que al quemarse, explotara y de ahi el sonido y el nombrarlo "sonó".


----------

